# Zyflamend users?



## snakcake

Hello,

Our 7 year old GSD has severe arthritis/ DJD. There are days she could barely stand up and we'd have to carry her up the steps. About a month ago, we began giving her Zyflamend Whole Body by New Chapter every other day- I swear this is a miracle pill! She's been acting like a puppy again and hasn't needed a visit to the chiropractor or acupuncturist. And then…. after 2-3 weeks, she started having severe generalized itching. No other symptoms whatsoever. When we called the vet, she obviously told us to stop the supplement, which, reluctantly, we did. The itching began to subside after a few days, but her pain came back with a vengeance. Our vet offered to treat her with pain meds, but we've gone that route before. Has anyone given their GSD Zyflamend? I'm just wondering if the itching could be a side effect that would eventually subside, but I don't want to risk it, if she has a true allergy. Thought I'd post on here while we're searching for a holistic vet.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I can't answer the question about Zyflamend but is she on any other supplements?


----------



## shepherdmom

snakcake said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our 7 year old GSD has severe arthritis/ DJD. There are days she could barely stand up and we'd have to carry her up the steps. About a month ago, we began giving her Zyflamend Whole Body by New Chapter every other day- I swear this is a miracle pill! She's been acting like a puppy again and hasn't needed a visit to the chiropractor or acupuncturist. And then…. after 2-3 weeks, she started having severe generalized itching. No other symptoms whatsoever. When we called the vet, she obviously told us to stop the supplement, which, reluctantly, we did. The itching began to subside after a few days, but her pain came back with a vengeance. Our vet offered to treat her with pain meds, but we've gone that route before. Has anyone given their GSD Zyflamend? I'm just wondering if the itching could be a side effect that would eventually subside, but I don't want to risk it, if she has a true allergy. Thought I'd post on here while we're searching for a holistic vet.


Never heard of zyflamend but our vet gave us Metacam (anti inflammatory) for our old boy with arthritis. It worked wonders. We had to put him down recently he was just shy of 13.


----------



## snakcake

shepherdmom said:


> Never heard of zyflamend but our vet gave us Metacam (anti inflammatory) for our old boy with arthritis. It worked wonders. We had to put him down recently he was just shy of 13.


Aww I'm sorry for your loss. We gave her Metacam for awhile, but it didn't do much for her. We've tried Tramadol, Rimadyl, Aspirin, muscle relaxers, Glucosamine/Condroitin/MSM…. nothing seemed to work so we started taking her to the chiropractor and acupuncture, which did help somewhat. I've just never seen anything work like Zyflamend- I'm truly amazed at how well it works. She honestly had zero pain/ stiffness while she was taking it. We just made an appt today with a holistic vet for next week, so I'm anxious to get his opinion.

@BowWowMeow- we have her on an omega and shark cartilage, which she's been on for a long time now. We know she has a soy allergy, so we're always cautious to avoid anything cultured in a soy medium.


----------



## lashep

@shepherdmom - I realize this post was back in 2014 but I was interested in giving mine Zyflamend but curious about the itching. Any updates? Thank you.


----------

